# Грыжа-вопрос к братьям и сестрам по несчастью



## flexcool (31 Мар 2012)

Не претендую на какие-либо теории,  просто наблюдаю течение своего заболевания.
Скажите пожалуйста, не изменяется ли у Вас нижнее (почечное) давление во время обострения?


----------



## flexcool (3 Апр 2012)

понимаю, что напоминает бред, но убеждаюсь практически каждый, нижнее давление 60 - страшная боль. давление поднимается (80-90) боль уходит. помогите разобраться плиз!!!


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (3 Апр 2012)

Бред не напоминает. Максимум - ложное умозаключение (остальные составляющие бреда не выявлены и не доказано их наличие в вашем мышлении). Разобраться не возможно - мало вводной информации.


----------



## flexcool (3 Апр 2012)

Ну а например данные шведа Нордмана "При движениях в разных частях позвоночника образуются вакуумы, то есть отрицательное (пониженное) давление. Оно-то и втягивает грыжи (или ущемленные сосуды, нервы, связки, сумки и все прочее)"
Я действительно забываю отслеживать давление регулярно. Но не раз замерял на пике боли. Всегда понижено. Сегодня например в ресторане боль была невыносимая. Кое-как справившись с холодной закуской я почувствовал сильную тошноту, понимаю, что отравление не может так быстро проявить себя, все же рвоту на некачественные продукты. Быстро добрался до дома. Тошнота не проходила, рвоты не было, температуры и поноса тоже. Тут я заметил что голова моя не так ясно работает. Оставалось только замерить давление. 150/90. Для меня это много.
Нога и поясница перестали болеть в момент появления тошноты.
Или другой пример, еду за рулем, боль на 7 баллов.  Вступаю в словесную перепалку с пассажирами, завожусь...нога проходит (обычно в таких ситуациях давление у меня поднимается). 
Или например в гомеопатии "боль при ишиасе проходящая от кофе" - есть такой препарат 
Однажды при боли на 6-7 пришлось активно передвигаться и выполнять работу... скажем так - переставлять пустые картонные коробки... боль прошла.
Загадки


----------



## Olena (4 Апр 2012)

А, мне кажется, что человек просто сосредотачивается на  одной "болевой точке"  и перестает слушать "другие места"  Скорее всего просто переключается внимание. Трудно, наверное, сосредоточить внимание одновременно на разных болячках, вот и выбирается одно..))  Это надо найти какой-нибудь форум типа "беседы о тайнах психики"


----------

